# iPhone App unter einem Windows Betriebsystem entwickeln



## Alex Duschek (25. Januar 2010)

Heyho,

ein Freund fragte mich, ob ich ihm eine Anwendung speziell für sein IPhone programmieren könnte. Eventuell könnte sich das ganze auch verkaufen lassen über den Apple Store, aber jetzt gehts erstmal ums Erstellen des Programms. Mein aktueller Kenntnisstand ist der, dass es nur unter Mac OS möglich ist, zertifizierbare Applikationen für das IPhone zu programmieren, welche später auch in den Apple Store aufgenommen werden können, weil es das IPhone SDK nur für Mac gibt. Ist es möglich, mit Windows als Betriebsystem und ohne solche Methoden wie VM (erfolglos getestet) oder RemoteControl, Anwendungen (*keine Webanwendung*)fürs IPhone zu entwickeln, welche in den AppleStore aufgenommen werden können?
Sollte dem nicht der Fall sein, wirds halt über J2ME laufen 

Danke und Gruß!

Nachtrag: Wusste jetzt überhaupt nicht, welcher Sparte ich das Thema zuordnen sollte ... Windows oder Programmierung oder Mobile Welt oder evtl sogar Mac ... also seht es mir nach, falls es doch falsch ist ^^


----------



## AppPseuydo (21. Mai 2010)

Leider nein,
Apple hat schon dafür gesorgt das die Applikationen sich nur auf nem Mac Programmieren lassen. Es gibt bis jetzt auch keine IDE für Unix derivate wie Linux. Da muss man wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und sich einen Mac zulegen.


----------



## bRainLaG (4. November 2010)

Die Frage ist programmierbar wird es sicherlich schon sein, aber Apple will halt das du XCode benutzt, und das läuft nur auf dem Mac. Ich glaub das wirkliche Problem ist eigentlich nur die Testumgebung, da ich glaube auch unter Windows lässt sich Objective C programmieren


----------



## sheel (2. Juni 2013)

Um das hier zu aktualisieren:
Gratis scheints nach wie vor nichts (gutes) zu geben,
aber das DragonfireSDK ermöglicht die Entwicklung für iPhone&iPoad mit C/C++ unter Windows.


----------



## PascalWeltz (22. April 2017)

Programmieren geht, aber das Veröffentlichen wird ein Problem, da Apple sehr genau schaut, was in deren AppStore kommt. Was denen nicht gefällt, wird nicht akzeptiert.


----------

